# Control de servomotor por PC



## Xirar13 (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola amigos, soy estudiante en Mexico.
Mi problema es que necesito manejar un servomotor desde la PC, para ello..... he avanzado en lo siguiente:

Fase 1: Manejo de Leds desde puerto paralelo

YouTube - Manejo de Leds desde PC

Fase 2: Manejo de un servomotor con componentes electrónicos

YouTube - Manejo de servomotor con NE555

Como se observa para la fase 2, el angulo maximo de giro del servomotor es pequeño, asi que hice modificaciones en la resistencia R2 y el potenciometro P1 del diagrama mostrado abajo para que me permitiera un mayor angulo....

Entonces en teoria ya podria modificar la posicion del servomotor desde la PC, pero no encuentro como... aqui en donde necesito ayuda......
lo unico que se me ocurrio es construir un circuito que haga las veces de potenciometro para que sustituya P1, dicho circuito estaria controlado por PC..... pero no se la neta, estoy perdido....

Mi objetivo es lograr control del servomotor en tiempo real, agradeceria muxo la ayuda de alguien, de antemano muxas gracias.....


----------



## Aristides (Ene 14, 2007)

Creo que tenés dos posibles soluciones:

1)-Prescindir del circuito que hiciste y directamente enviar desde la PC, un pulso que dure desde 1 hasta 2 ms, logrando las distintas posiciones del servo, de acuerdo al tiempo de ese pulso.

2)-Utilizar el circuito actual, reemplazando el pote por uno digital, ver el el libro "¿que es un microcontrolador?":

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## Xirar13 (Ene 14, 2007)

Para el caso de la primera opcion que me planteas.... me late muxo... pero..... no tengo ni la mas minima idea de como enviar un pulso que dure desde 1 ms a 2 ms directamente desde la PC...... aunque suena interesante.....

Por otro lado el libro de que es un microcontrolador.... lo leere se ve muy interesante.... jejeje..

Aunque si conoces alguna forma de hacer la primera opcion te agradeceria mu8xo tu información....
Gracias de antemano


----------



## electronelson (May 10, 2009)

Hola , creo que una de tus posibilidades mas factibles es que puedas manejar un microcontrolador con datos desde tu PC para manejar un servomotor incluyendo sus grados y giros, ocupa el 16f84, es uno de los mas faciles de programar y podras tener los tiempos de 1ms a 2ms que necesitas. creo que es una gran solucion.


----------



## lunamendoza (May 22, 2009)

Hola, yo estoy trabajando con los servomotores y la verdad es todo un rollo trabajarlos, lo que te recomiendo al igual que el compañero electronelson es el uso de un microcontrolador, el 16f877 trae un modulo de PWM el cual es simple de programar por lo que para esto te recomienod usar PICC debido a la simplicidad del lenguaje ademas de que hay muchos posts que contienen codigo de ayuda, aunque (sin desalentarte) si necesitas presicion (como es el casi mio) no te servira de mucho, me agrada la idea de mandar el pulso desde la compu el problema es que si manejas muchos servos o durante un largo tiempo llegara un momento en el que la computadora no trabaje como tu lo deseas, ademas de que si pretendes manejar mas circuitos con esta necesitaras de un hardware de alto desempeño.

Suerte y si logras algo nuevo te agradeceria que lo comunicaras ya que sigo trabajando.


----------



## piablio (Jul 23, 2009)

recomiendo controlar el servomor directamente desde el puerto paralelo (con una etapa intermedia de amplificación) sin usar el circuito que mostrastes.
dando el ancho de los pulsos por software.
yo estoy trabajando en algo parecido controlando  por el puerto paralelo con labview 8 servomotores (tambien se pueden controlar menos).


----------

